# Paracosms, Escapism and Creative Freedom.



## Zaedrin (Jul 10, 2016)

With all the shit going on in the world, I've been under a mountain of stress lately. My group Kitsune-Kenyota was made to help change the world through culture and spirituality, and although it has been developing quite well, it's been growing at a snail's pace. I admit that I could use some help with that. With the first draft of my story's first book under review, tons of stress, the feeling that my creative freedom is being stifled by the fear of the judgement of others and a metric assload of free time, I've been contemplating the idea of creating a fictional world that I would actually want to live in.

While this seems like an absolute no-brainer to many of you, it's pretty new to me at least as an adult since the worlds I create have their fair share of beauty, mundanity and ugliness. I'm talking about a paracosm: fully-sculpted world with a defined geography, set of rules and sense of place to act as a sort of creative sandbox where I don't have to worry about what other people will think of it: just mashing together every sort of element I desire regardless of what it is or where it's from.

But there's a part of me that opposes it. It's the part that says I can't just stick my head in the imaginary sand and escape from my issues instead of dealing with it and be a man about it, but the other part says that I need to do something like this if I am to remain happy or even _sane_. One part says that I will be castigated for my strange ideas and the other says that I will be praised for my boldness. 

So with all of that in mind, what do you guys think I should do?


----------



## redhusky (Jul 11, 2016)

Got link to the group so we can see?


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

redhusky said:


> Got link to the group so we can see?



Kitsune-Kenyota.tumblr.com


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

But really, what do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 11, 2016)

Well you can't escape reality. The moment you try reality grabs you by your ass and gives you a nice firm backhand


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 11, 2016)

Escaping reality is like escaping a great white while swimming in the ocean: You can't. Especially not when you're bleeding.

In other words: You can try and escape as much as you want, but in the end it's inevitable.

But feel free to fantasize about whatever the hell you want. However, do not use it to escape reality. Use it to relax and come back to reality with a calmer and more clear mind.  That's how I see and do it, at least.


----------



## rjbartrop (Jul 11, 2016)

You can't escape reality, but there's nothing wrong with taking a short vacation from it once in a while, and certainly nothing wrong with trying to show a better world.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 11, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> But there's a part of me that opposes it. It's the part that says I can't just stick my head in the imaginary sand and escape from my issues instead of dealing with it and be a man about it, but the other part says that I need to do something like this if I am to remain happy or even _sane_. One part says that I will be castigated for my strange ideas and the other says that I will be praised for my boldness.
> So with all of that in mind, what do you guys think I should do?


Your art (of whatever medium) should be _yours _without taking into the consideration the judgment of others. It's to portray the views and feeling that are within you, not to tell people what they want to hear.

As for sticking your head in the sand, that never works. You'll have to find a way to deal with your stressors, could include just changing the way you look at them.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Your art (of whatever medium) should be _yours _without taking into the consideration the judgment of others. It's to portray the views and feeling that are within you, not to tell people what they want to hear.
> 
> As for sticking your head in the sand, that never works. You'll have to find a way to deal with your stressors, could include just changing the way you look at them.



It's mainly because of bad experiences I've had in the past with trolls.

I'm always aware that change requires a change of perspective; that's why Kitsune-Kenyota's MO is the arts and culture. I know you can't stick your head in the sand, but I'm wondering if it would help rid me of stress. I think I'll work on a few pages of world-building for this paracosm of mine.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Escaping reality is like escaping a great white while swimming in the ocean: You can't. Especially not when you're bleeding.
> 
> In other words: You can try and escape as much as you want, but in the end it's inevitable.
> 
> But feel free to fantasize about whatever the hell you want. However, do not use it to escape reality. Use it to relax and come back to reality with a calmer and more clear mind.  That's how I see and do it, at least.



That's exactly what I had in mind. To use it as a "rest stop" for my life's journey instead of as a bomb shelter. I can't run away. Especially when in service to the Kami.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

rjbartrop said:


> You can't escape reality, but there's nothing wrong with taking a short vacation from it once in a while, and certainly nothing wrong with trying to show a better world.



Part of Kitsune-Kenyota's mission is the use the arts to show a better world that is actually _possible_ and within reach.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 11, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> It's mainly because of bad experiences I've had in the past with trolls.
> 
> I'm always aware that change requires a change of perspective; that's why Kitsune-Kenyota's MO is the arts and culture. I know you can't stick your head in the sand, but I'm wondering if it would help rid me of stress. I think I'll work on a few pages of world-building for this paracosm of mine.


You're just looking for a distraction from it all? That's fine, it's even cultural norm. Just instead of video games and TV you're actually being creative, that's pretty awesome.
I've found that every artist has their own 'universe' unique to themselves. I've always made a point of exploring them, really interesting to get to look around other people's realities.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> You're just looking for a distraction from it all? That's fine, it's even cultural norm. Just instead of video games and TV you're actually being creative, that's pretty awesome.
> I've found that every artist has their own 'universe' unique to themselves. I've always made a point of exploring them, really interesting to get to look around other people's realities.



I want mine to be sort of like a large island in the middle of a violent sea at a "crossroads" between worlds, with portals dotting the night sky instead of stars. And on this island can characters from any conceivable dimension rendezvous and interact, indulging in the many pleasures the island has to offer. The sea holds many horrors in its depths and if there are other shores beyond, they have yet to be found. The island is that safe spot amidst the chaos. Like being in a warm, cozy house with friends while a thunderstorm rages outside.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 11, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> I want mine to be sort of like a large island in the middle of a violent sea at a "crossroads" between worlds, with portals dotting the night sky instead of stars. And on this island can characters from any conceivable dimension rendezvous and interact, indulging in the many pleasures the island has to offer. The sea holds many horrors in its depths and if there are other shores beyond, they have yet to be found. The island is that safe spot amidst the chaos. Like being in a warm, cozy house with friends while a thunderstorm rages outside.


That made feel comfier all of the sudden.

That's pretty cool, develop it, build it, explain it. Sounds like a really useful hub to play with ideas in. (maybe even Patreon content?  )


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> That made feel comfier all of the sudden.
> 
> That's pretty cool, develop it, build it, explain it. Sounds like a really useful hub to play with ideas in. (maybe even Patreon content?  )



I was thinking of it having one apartment building, Krystal Arms, that is populated by _thirty Krystals_ from different dimensions.

Patreon, you say? (scratches chin beard) Hmm...how so?


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 11, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> I was thinking of it having one apartment building, Krystal Arms, that is populated by _thirty Krystals_ from different dimensions.
> 
> Patreon, you say? (scratches chin beard) Hmm...how so?


Haha, was just a thought. If you get a following and don't intend to make any big story out of the island then it could be the content provided to your patreons.
Don't get sucked into doing it for the money though, that's art for all the wrong reasons.

And what are Krystals? Is a Steven Universe reference coming?


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Haha, was just a thought. If you get a following and don't intend to make any big story out of the island then it could be the content provided to your patreons.
> Don't get sucked into doing it for the money though, that's art for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> And what are Krystals? Is a Steven Universe reference coming?



Of course, of course. So...like creating a blank map and whenever I get a certain amount of money I add in a new landmark? Sounds fun!

No, the SU fanbase alienated me from the show permanently. I'm talking about that blue vixen everyone adores. The difference between each Krystal is usually in different eye color, shades of blue, weight, accent and personality. Another apartment would be populated entirely by Buffalo Bells from different universes. (She's the mascot of the Orix Buffaloes team; look her up)


----------



## rjbartrop (Jul 11, 2016)

Something also to remember is that doing fantasy doesn't have to mean ignoring reality.   If anything, it can be a powerful tool for dealing with the issues of the day.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

rjbartrop said:


> Something also to remember is that doing fantasy doesn't have to mean ignoring reality.   If anything, it can be a powerful tool for dealing with the issues of the day.



I know, I've made that point a few times.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 11, 2016)

Not sure how Patreon works. At this point I should be slapped, not paid, for posting my work, so I certainly don't use it.
But I believe the content is something only those who donated get to see.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Not sure how Patreon works. At this point I should be slapped, not paid, for posting my work, so I certainly don't use it.
> But I believe the content is something only those who donated get to see.



It makes sense for people to donate for a new location for everyone to enjoy. It's like public projects in _Animal Crossing: New Leaf!_


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 11, 2016)

It may work, I worry people would just wait for someone else to do it though.
Might work, worth a shot I 'spose. Like I said, I don't know what I'm talking about here...


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 11, 2016)

What do you guys think of my paracosm so far?


----------

